# Cat feeder plans



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone here perhaps have any plans for a feeder for my barn cats that is chicken proof? I have a problem with my workers chickens stealing the cats food, and I'd love to stop that happening before I strangle a few chickens.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Build a chicken coop and make them keep their chickens contained?


----------

